# Water reclamation



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Is there a cheap and affective way to reclaim water? I have to pressure wash a small business 1 story, 50'*20. It is close to the street and I do not want to get any kind of fine. I was thinking waddles and a good shop vac.


----------



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

Mike2coat said:


> Is there a cheap and affective way to reclaim water? I have to pressure wash a small business 1 story, 50'*20. It is close to the street and I do not want to get any kind of fine. I was thinking waddles and a good shop vac.


I would be careful especially in Ca with all the water restriction stuff going on- i would think they are watching all PW closely

I would check with the Local AHJ (authority having Jurisdiction) beforehand 
Its amazing- everywhere is different on regulations (BMP's)

What kind of chems are you using to wash the building??

What are you doing with the water after you recover it? Are you transporting it or discharging on the clients private property

All ques- im sure you will need to have answers for

But yes- as long as you can contain the runoff if a shop Vac works then i would think your good

I have a friend out your way who cleans gas stations at night and he uses a shop vac-


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

I use Zep siding cleaner. The building is a funeral home and I've heard they dump all kids t of stuff does the sewer , but I'll check the town of Woodland CA environmental web sights. I was going to collect the water and pour down sewer clean out.


----------



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

Mike2coat said:


> I use Zep siding cleaner. The building is a funeral home and I've heard they dump all kids t of stuff does the sewer , but I'll check the town of Woodland CA environmental web sights. *I was going to collect the water and pour down sewer clean out*.


Wow-I would contact the city 

your setting yourself up for a fine-just my opinion


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Contain it to drop it down a sewer? You can't do that.

You could filter it with a $30k reclaim system then dump into a sanitary sewer.

To reclaim cheaply, you can use a system of inexpensive berms and a vac and divert the water to a grassy area.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

Mike2coat said:


> Is there a cheap and affective way to reclaim water? I have to pressure wash a small business 1 story, 50'*20. It is close to the street and I do not want to get any kind of fine. I was thinking waddles and a good shop vac.


I'm in the Easy Bay and was wondering about pressure washing as well.

Is your concern a fine because of using water, when we're in a drought, or that you'd be fined for another reason?

Have you looked into/if it is possible, to buy desalinated water? How many gallons do you think you'd use for the job?

If it is possible to purchase it, and it isn't expensive, it might be worth it to go that route, and talk to the city and see what they say - in case someone did come along and try and fine you, you could have the paper work showing the water you're using is desalinated, not fresh water from the tap.


----------



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

beedoola said:


> I'm in the Easy Bay and was wondering about pressure washing as well.
> 
> Is your concern a fine because of using water, when we're in a drought, or that you'd be fined for another reason?
> 
> ...


Most cities care more about where the wastewater is going

If your working on a commercial building there will probably be a concern where the runoff water is going

Go to your local office or make a phone call and educate yourself on whats required by your AHJ- its important

Everywhere is different- I know in Cali they are all over it from what im hearing- In NJ they could care less pretty much

my point is -Be careful- Fines are steep- And ignorance or lack of knowledge of the law is not a valid defense- They will crush you with fines


----------



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

there are many Vacuum Reclaim Tools available for instant capture, elimination of drainage problems, and WorkSpeed..
Google these words.. InstantCapture wash water reclaim


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

beedoola said:


> I'm in the Easy Bay and was wondering about pressure washing as well. Is your concern a fine because of using water, when we're in a drought, or that you'd be fined for another reason? Have you looked into/if it is possible, to buy desalinated water? How many gallons do you think you'd use for the job? If it is possible to purchase it, and it isn't expensive, it might be worth it to go that route, and talk to the city and see what they say - in case someone did come along and try and fine you, you could have the paper work showing the water you're using is desalinated, not fresh water from the tap.


In CA no run off can go to the storm drain ie gutter.


----------

